# Thailand in rainy season. Should I worry about flooding?



## briannadawnk (Feb 13, 2017)

I will be traveling to Thailand in July and staying for one year. I know that part of the year is rainy season, but do I need to have concerns about flooding? I plan to be in southern Thailand, probably in the Phuket/Krabi area. How bad does it get down there? I have a 7 year old daughter so I have concern of having to evacuate.


----------



## Martinsyam (Jul 28, 2016)

Ask around the locals , main flooding only happens in the usual places , find these places and avoid , after that it's just the flash flood to watch for , but most folk stay in when it's raining cats and dogs , old saying.


----------



## Robzx9 (Mar 5, 2017)

Depends on where you are going in that time of year. If you go to the flood prone areas don't expect the locals to tell you or warn you. The locals are use to dealing with flooding and to them it is not a bid deal.


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

Google this:
flood phuket site:bangkokpost.com

Obviously, replace as needed phuket with other locations and bangkokpost with other news sources.


----------



## Xynoplas (Aug 2, 2015)

I think the "take-home" here is that "worrying" as such never helped anyone, but doing your research and preparing is what it's about.


The Weather Underground has a sort of almanac for various places in the world. I would consult it frst before worrying:
https://www.wunderground.com/histor...reqdb.zip=00000&reqdb.magic=1&reqdb.wmo=48564


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

*Phuket flooding*



briannadawnk said:


> I will be traveling to Thailand in July and staying for one year. I know that part of the year is rainy season, but do I need to have concerns about flooding? I plan to be in southern Thailand, probably in the Phuket/Krabi area. How bad does it get down there? I have a 7 year old daughter so I have concern of having to evacuate.


I have lived in Kamala for 7 years.

Street flooding is common all around Phuket, especially Phuket Town and Patong. No problem in Kamala. Very little flooding that affects buildings, but, can occur.

Daughter shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## phongmcu (Mar 18, 2017)

flooding in south of Thailand is very fast. Perhaps it is one week.


----------

